# Private Messages



## GregP (Jan 16, 2016)

Is the PM function still here? If so, how can I find it?

I see conversations, but the "lock Conversation" doesn't tell me if it's private or not, or whether the person I'm having a conversation with can even reply (it says no replies).

Thanks!


----------

